# Opinion on this WL + DDR



## yogiveer (Feb 3, 2020)

Hello All, I have been researching about them for a while. I realized that the more I research the more I realize there is so much more to this  and this website has been a gold mine of information. 

I have been planning to get a GSD in to ur family and I am not looking for a protection dog or a dog with high energy. A dog who is happy with say 2 hrs of walk and 30 mins of mental stimulation. I have never owned a GSD and want to make sure I make an informed decision. I came across this breeder in Delaware by the name Von Dawn German Shepherds. They have puppies with german showlines mixed with some DDR lines. Can someone please suggest what they think about the pedigree of these puppies? Will they have a high enrgy drive. Will they be a bit too much fr a first time GSD owner?

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

Hello and welcome! There is nothing wrong a show line and working line cross (I have one) but this particular breeder has dogs of all types with no apparent goal in their breeding program. I saw zero titles on any of the dogs and only one or two that had OFA screenings. For 2k you can do FAR better in a breeder! There are definitely medium drive pups out there that will suit your lifestyle, and a reputable breeder will be able to match you up with the right pup. Or not, if they feel they do not have one that is suitable.


----------



## Kari01 (Sep 7, 2018)

Hi, welcome to the forum  I had a look at the breeder, and their current litter the puppies come from dogs with only a tiny amount of DDR in their history, the dogs are overwhelmingly show line (West German & American Line) and American vague pet lines. 90% of recent ancestors all seem to be unknown and untested dogs, so who really knows what they are like and what they produce. I personally wouldn't pay a premium for these puppies, $2k can get you a lot of options!

Do you live in Delaware, or what is your search radius? Maybe some others can suggest some other breeders nearby so you can have some options to look at.


----------



## yogiveer (Feb 3, 2020)

Thanks for the detailed response! I am in Pennsylvania and dont mind a driving up to 250 miles for a puppy.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

@Jax08 may have breeder suggestions for this area.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Lots of breeders in the area. What part of PA are you in? I have dogs from Sitz vd Hose in Marion NY. Love her dogs. My girl is from Warkonhaus in State College PA. Both breeders train and title their own dogs. I have noticed a trend of established breeders no longer breeding to titled stock. I'm a bit put off by that so..... 

What exactly are you looking for? Are you looking for showline? Sounds like you want medium drive, balanced, with a good off switch?


----------



## yogiveer (Feb 3, 2020)

I am from eastern PA. I am just looking for a family pet who is good with the kids. Dont plan to show him or train him for protection. You actually stated it perfectly "medium drive, balanced, with a good off switch?"


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

yogiveer said:


> I am from eastern PA. I am just looking for a family pet who is good with the kids. Dont plan to show him or train him for protection. You actually stated it perfectly "medium drive, balanced, with a good off switch?"


Don't expect to pay less because you don't want to trial or show him. All puppies come from the same litter, just with different strengths.  IMO, family pets need to have the best nerve. They get so much thrown at them where we like to wrap out sport dogs up in bubble wrap! The price will be from 1800-2500 so you were in the right ballpark.

If you were headed to Delaware then you must be in the southeast part? I'm up by Binghamton NY.


----------



## yogiveer (Feb 3, 2020)

Appreciate helping out Jax! Thats my budget as well. I am willing to drive 200-250 miles for the right puppy.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Are you interested in a showline? Or working line? Or do you not care as long as it's the right temperament?


----------



## yogiveer (Feb 3, 2020)

I dont care about the lines. My understanding was that a show line would not be a high energy dog requiring tons of exercise. So yes as long as the temperament is good, I dont care about the lines.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

yogiveer said:


> I dont care about the lines. My understanding was that a show line would not be a high energy dog requiring tons of exercise. So yes as long as the temperament is good, I dont care about the lines.



I keep hearing that but I've seen many show lines with a nervous energy. It really depends on the lines.


----------



## yogiveer (Feb 3, 2020)

Yes and I feel that is where a good breeder and exposing your puppy to as many different scenarios as possible could help. At least that is what I have gathered based on googling  That is the reason I am looking for good breeders in the east coast area.


----------



## CeraDean (Jul 9, 2019)

The nerve discussion is also dependent on who you talk to. Forum folks can make a pretty good argument for both sides. If you’re talking to WL people, it’s very possible they think WL are less nervy. 

My final decision to chose WL was based on breed testing and versatility. Basically, I trusted the breeders more. I also felt it was easier to see WL dogs at work. I agree with the others that if you find a good breeder that will the select your dog for you, that’s an awesome starting point.


----------



## yogiveer (Feb 3, 2020)

Would really love to get any recommendations for breeders? My budget is around 2k.


----------



## Petra's Dad (Jan 6, 2020)

Jax08 said:


> I have dogs from Sitz vd Hose in Marion NY. Love her dogs.





Jax08 said:


> My girl is from Warkonhaus in State College PA. Both breeders train and title their own dogs.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Are you specifically looking for a puppy? Or would you consider a adult or older pup?


----------



## yogiveer (Feb 3, 2020)

Absolutely! I am looking for a best friend. I have kids so its important for the dog to have a balanced temperament. If thats the case then sure!


----------



## Bebe (Apr 17, 2011)

Sabis mom said:


> Are you specifically looking for a puppy? Or would you consider a adult or older pup?


I am looking for an adult female. I want a long haired GSD for the limited shedding but haven't found one yet. I have been waiting for some breeders to retire a female. So far nadda. If you know of any breeders please msg me on the forum.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I would suggest a showline....even though there are great working line pups who make wonderful family dogs, it is going to be harder to come by.....I have a vet friend who co owns and breeds with a showline breeder in Eastern PA....Hollow Hills - I don't know her pricing - but Melissa would not be co-owning with her if the dogs were not stable and family friendly - I believe Jax knows the breeder as well


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Huerta Hof just posted an 11 week old DDR female for sale. They are in Ohio





__





Для просмотра нужно войти или зарегистрироваться


Смотрите публикации, фото и другие материалы на Facebook.




www.facebook.com


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Finding the right pup from the right breeder is important with any breed/line. Sometimes still - it’s not always the right match either as you find that people will rehome dogs is common but you want to line up all the stars in your favor. It’s best to go with a reputable breeder and meet the dogs in person to help you find what you will like. I have two showline dogs wgsl Luna from hollow hills and max -asl from woodhaven gsd’s in NJ. Max being on the more protective side. Sound and stable as they come and enjoy the kids -great family dogs with kids , friends , relatives. Always taking them to beaches and people parks, walks through the neighborhood with the kids. Always running into something - great great dogs.


----------

